# Electric Hoof Trimmers



## albahurst (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone used the electric hoof trimmers? Can you share your thoughts on them?

Thanks!


----------



## vvf (Feb 20, 2012)

albahurst said:


> Has anyone used the electric hoof trimmers? Can you share your thoughts on them?
> 
> Thanks!



I have a Merlin trimmer... LOVE IT. I actually use the "chain saw" blade... It's not nearly as harsh as it sounds, just takes a bit of getting used to. I have a herd of over 20 horses, I have trimmed them all at least twice last year, (with the exception of one horse)

I made a video thats on youtube.


----------



## albahurst (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Cindy- I will look at the video.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 20, 2012)

Im a mini equine farrier and personally will stay away from them. To much could happen and lame or perm injury a horse. I will play it safe and do it the old fashion way... by hand.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 20, 2012)

I use the Merlin's too. It does take some practice - but I have used it successfully.


----------



## vvf (Feb 20, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Im a mini equine farrier and personally will stay away from them. To much could happen and lame or perm injury a horse. I will play it safe and do it the old fashion way... by hand.



No offense to you, or any other farrier out there.... But I had been trimming my herd myself the old fashion way for many years... But, The last 10 years or so, (as I am getting up there in age,) and 20 plus horses to trim is getting to be alot of work for me, so I have hired farriers.... Well, i have not had real good experience with the farriers around here... They don't seem to know how to trim a mini, (and I end up re-trimming, but still paying them for their services) or they don't remember when they make an appointment to trim my horses and forget to show up... And I am not talking about coming out to trim 2 or 3 horses..... They have a good days worth of trimming here for a good days wage. AND I Pay them cash.

Believe me, I would rather pay someone to trim feet.... but I also want them trimmed correctly......... so after some research, I bought the Merlin..

I am not recommending someone that doesn't have a clue in trimming feet, to use this electric trimmer..... Heck a novice shouldn't be trimming the old fashion way.

But...... If a person has a good understanding of how to trim, this tool saves alot of work and is the best investment I have made in a long time...

The biggest thing I would tell people... is the SAFETY.... Always use gloves and goggles or safety glasses.... PLUS... it is a good idea to wrap the horses tail, and make sure it is pulled to the side so that it doesn't get tangled in the trimmer..

I am sure even farriers would like this tool, once they tried it.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this my hubby does the hoof trimming here and used keflor gloves but his hands are being riddled with arthritis. I've thought of buying the merlin for him, and last year I spoke to someone that uses the product. He says they work fine if you use caution and know what you are doing. Believe me,you can cut your hands up or a horse the old fashioned way as well. I don't think you will have any problems if you use caution and common sence.


----------



## vvf (Feb 20, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Thank you for posting this my hubby does the hoof trimming here and used keflor gloves but his hands are being riddled with arthritis. I've thought of buying the merlin for him, and last year I spoke to someone that uses the product. He says they work fine if you use caution and know what you are doing. Believe me,you can cut your hands up or a horse the old fashioned way as well. I don't think you will have any problems if you use caution and common sence.


Exactly, caution and common sense is the key.

My arms can't take the regular trimming anymore, and I was having such a tough time using a hoof knife, my hands just aren't strong enough anymore.. This tool has been the answer for me. There is no wear and tear on my hands and arms.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Feb 20, 2012)

vvf said:


> Exactly, caution and common sense is the key.
> 
> My arms can't take the regular trimming anymore, and I was having such a tough time using a hoof knife, my hands just aren't strong enough anymore.. This tool has been the answer for me. There is no wear and tear on my hands and arms.


As we get older the harder it becomes. You wouldn't believe how many times hubby has cut his hands with a hoof knife because a youngster jumped. Now he uses keflor gloves, and no more hands bleeding, he is on plavix for blood clots so these gloves are a must have. Even with the sharpest of tools sometimes the old fashioned way is just too much for us old timers. We can only do two a day now and used to be able to do five or six, but all that bending over, crazy! Yes I'm going to order a merlin and hope it works as someone advised me it would.


----------



## vvf (Feb 20, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> As we get older the harder it becomes. You wouldn't believe how many times hubby has cut his hands with a hoof knife because a youngster jumped. Now he uses keflor gloves, and no more hands bleeding, he is on plavix for blood clots so these gloves are a must have. Even with the sharpest of tools sometimes the old fashioned way is just too much for us old timers. We can only do two a day now and used to be able to do five or six, but all that bending over, crazy! Yes I'm going to order a merlin and hope it works as someone advised me it would.



Oh I believe it, I was always rasping my knuckles LOL... but the thing for me, is i no longer need a hoof knife.

I just got mine last year, and I am by no means an expert, but if you have any questions, feel free to pm or email me, I will help you out as best as i can. Oh, and I was to the point where I could only trim one or 2 horses in one day... Once I got the merlin and got the hang of it... I trimmed 5 or 6 one day, and I wasn't too tired to do more the next day..


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 20, 2012)

vvf said:


> No offense to you, or any other farrier out there.... But I had been trimming my herd myself the old fashion way for many years... But, The last 10 years or so, (as I am getting up there in age,) and 20 plus horses to trim is getting to be alot of work for me, so I have hired farriers.... Well, i have not had real good experience with the farriers around here... They don't seem to know how to trim a mini, (and I end up re-trimming, but still paying them for their services) or they don't remember when they make an appointment to trim my horses and forget to show up... And I am not talking about coming out to trim 2 or 3 horses..... They have a good days worth of trimming here for a good days wage. AND I Pay them cash.
> 
> Believe me, I would rather pay someone to trim feet.... but I also want them trimmed correctly......... so after some research, I bought the Merlin..
> 
> ...



No offense taken.






I only say it I guess because most (at least 75%) of my clients horses are foundered or on the verge of being founderd or just bad feet. If I was to try and use it, I guess only on my own horses since their feets are good. BUT no way I would trust it on theirs.

And for old age and bad aching bones... Im 32 and feel like dieng after some days! LOL





I trim 23-28 horses in one day at one farm... needless to say I shower and crash out once Im home!

So I feel for you guys out there with age cause if I hurt I cant imagne how you feel!


----------



## wildhorses (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought the Merlin about 18 months ago. The first time I used it the horse moved and nearly took my thumb off with the chainsaw blade. I know you should wear leather gloves and I learned the hard way, but also found it's very cumbersome to use with leather gloves on.

After about 6 uses of the trimmer on my minis, the handpiece started smoking and the motor quit. I had used it on medium speed as recommended. Called them and had to send it in, and they rebuilt the burned out motor for free. I will say that they have good customer service. The blade guard also flew off the machine after the 3rd use. They sent me a new blade guard free of charge, but still, should not have happened.

Now the problem that I have is my blade seems to be very dull. I ordered their special Diamond plated blade sharpener and have used it, and can't seem to get my blade sharpened. And after a few pieces all of the "diamonds" seem to be off my blade. Blade just jumps around and won't cut like it used to. Have tried turning the blade around, as it has to be mounted the right way, and makes no difference. There is no videos that I have found that show how to properly sharpen the blades. They need better educational videos for their products.

I can trim my horses in the traditional way in about 20 minutes. With the Merlin it can take me almost an hour. So I have mixed feelings. No horse will stand for an hour to get their feet trim, nor should they have too. I still end up using a hoof knife and rasp anyways.

So I have mixed feelings about it. Honestly, I haven't been using it. If anyone has advice on sharpening the blades or knows of any videos if you could please share. I don't think I should have to order a new chainsaw blade after about 12 trims (and buying the $45 sharpening tool). Thanks!


----------



## vvf (Feb 22, 2012)

wildhorses said:


> I bought the Merlin about 18 months ago. The first time I used it the horse moved and nearly took my thumb off with the chainsaw blade. I know you should wear leather gloves and I learned the hard way, but also found it's very cumbersome to use with leather gloves on.
> 
> After about 6 uses of the trimmer on my minis, the handpiece started smoking and the motor quit. I had used it on medium speed as recommended. Called them and had to send it in, and they rebuilt the burned out motor for free. I will say that they have good customer service. The blade guard also flew off the machine after the 3rd use. They sent me a new blade guard free of charge, but still, should not have happened.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you definitely got a bad trimmer. it is too bad they don't just replace yours with a new one. (I would at least ask). I have had no problems with mine. And your blade should last longer then that.

I have trimmed my herd of over 20 horses twice and only sharpened the blade once.

I bought the sharpening too also......but I didn't actually do the sharpening myself... I had my husband do it.

I agree, they don't have decent videos out there.... I also told the guy that they should have a video to show how to sharpen the blades.

I think i might have to make a video of that a myself this year, as if it wasn't for my husband, I would not have figured that out.

LIke i said. you had to get a bad trimmer, because it should not take that long to trim..... with my merlin, i can trim a horse in about 15 minutes. I don't use a nipper or hoof knife or rasp at all.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 23, 2012)

My Merlin it took Cindy's video to understand how to use the one blade correctly - if I am not using it right - then it jumps around all the time.

Cindy - I was about to order the sharpner - please please do a video so I can learn how to sharpen the blades correctly! I have been looking for one.


----------



## wildhorses (Feb 23, 2012)

Cindy, I agree I think I got a piece of crap tool. My farrier has one and uses it frequently and never has had a problem, and has only sharpened his a couple of times too. I think I am going to call them today and see if they will replace my chainsaw blade and file. As I said they have had good customer service, but I also have had to call them several times and send the tool off to get fixed...which isn't right either.

Is there any way you can post a link to your youtube video? Thanks.


----------



## vvf (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok. hopefully i inserted the link for the video correctly.

Now keep in mind, i only made this video because I couldn't find any videos out there that showed how to trim with the tool... My video is very amateur, as you will see.. Also, I talk about "bouncing"... which I didn't know how else to describe it... so I guess I made up the term LOL.

anyway, I plan on making a new video this summer and go into a little more detail on how i use the tool and how it works for me...

and I will make one of my husband sharpening the chain saw blade.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes Cindy please do. Your video helped me a lot, I would like to see more.


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Cindy! I bought mine the same time you bought yours and they have sat in the box ever since. After watching you do it,on your video, I feel a bit more confident. I've been trimming for more years than I'd like to admit, but I am getting older too and 1-2 horses a day is my MAX. Then I hobble around like an old woman LOL! Maybe I will try them tomorrow...

I'll let you know





Joy


----------



## Katiean (Feb 26, 2012)

How are they if your horses feet are harder than concrete? My farrier said their feet were by far the hardest feet he has trimmed. It took him 3 hours to trim 4 horses and he worked with out taking a break. I had to get a farrier because I could not cut through their feet any more. I just figured I was getting weak (from old age). The farrier even had problems with his quality equipment and man strength.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 26, 2012)

It does pretty good on hard feet - it takes a little more practice and you have to have the right angle with the tool so its doesnt' skip around. But it does do the job. Worth the money - in one trimming session it paid for itself.


----------



## joylee123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Cindy, I finally got up the nerve to try them. They are great! Very easy to use not heavy easy to manever. I still had to use my rasp, but I think as I use them more I will get better with them. I tried it first on a little stallion who's feet were quite long. Sure does save the hands. It still took a while but I think I will get faster with pratice:0) plus it will be easier to keep up with:0)Thank you so much for posting that video!!!

Joy


----------

